# #23 Heart of Darkness



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Folks.

*Long time no see!*

Busy times...sadly still no time to build and shoot, but i took this Holidays off and it did me well!

Randy woke me up a bit so, as a small start...please let me show you something i have the feeling i still owe you.

The Story of this Slingshot started in early 2013 i think, so i´m sorry if i bore you with too much Story:

Back then, i already made some 3 or 4 slings and i wanted to do something special. But it was too soon and i screwed up!

I used materials i was not really ready for. Two different kinds of Ebony, Stabilized Bog Oak, Water Buffaloe, Brass, Maple Spacers and around 20k Year old stabilized Mammoth Molars.

Some of you may know i only work with my hands; i use files, a small Vise and sandpaper and i had a lot of issued working with those new Materials...i screwed up some of the finishes and some of the alignment of lines.

I was never happy with her at all. The Spacers were discolored from polishing and tons of other stuff...she was never like i had her in my mind. On top of that i had a Name, that never fitted her at all (Black Beauty) and for the first time i had that name before i even started the builld.

Since i´m not into shelf Queens i took her out for the weekly Shooting Sessions in the woods...and i got a really nasty Fork Hit...never happened before but i came to the conclusion that this one was just "cursed". So i packed her into a bag, unrepaired, angry...hardly managed to do so because of the cost of that Mammoth...i honestly wanted to leave her there in the woods...and then forgot about her.

She sat in the Shelf for at least 18 Months. During that time i gained some experience in handling different materials thanks to this Forum, it´s great people and because i build at least one Slingshot a month. One day i cleaned up my "Shop-Cupboard" and stumbled over that old Sling.

I thought that she might deserve a 2nd chance...so i ordered some new Materials, took a Hacksaw and without much thinking, removed everything i was upset about.

Some time befrore i found her, a trade Package arrived from a former Member of this Forum, who was Kind enough to mail me some Black Coral...from that point on things happened without thinking,

like i was used to...i laminated that Coral to the back before i even knew what to do with it...and while i sanded and filed the basic shape a name came to my mind....a Name that fitted the

project like no other (if you read the book or watched the movie made from it you may know about that journey)...

*Heart of Darkness*

Got rid of the old,classic bandgrooves, carved some forks (because of the Forkhit) that are abled to pick up flatbands as well as looped tubes.

Final materials are: Brass, Macassar Ebony, stabilized Bogoak, blue stabilized Ash, Blue Micarta Spacers, Black Coral from the Cayman Islands and a blue stabilized mammoth molar.

I am really happy how she came out and i´m glad i haven´t left her in the woods...so to all of you; if you face problems that might be too big today? Maybe next time they are quite manageable!

Never give up!

I hope you like her as i do and most of all a very, very happy and peaceful Holiday with your family to all of you and a happy and save New Year!

Cheers AnTrAxX


----------



## babu259 (Oct 17, 2015)

Its wonderful!!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Well now, ain't that a dandy. Love the colors.

You guys never cease to amaze...


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I have that on my slingshot calendar at home!!


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

That's wow no words that's amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't bother patting everybody on the back for every frame they make any more, but I have to come out of my cave and make an exception here. This one is a world-class beauty--which isn't unusual for your frames. The brass core is a nice touch, the other materials are extraordinary, the workmanship is superb artistry and the finished product is incredible. You're part of a very small group of frame makers who continue to set the standard for artistry and quality of workmanship in slingshot making.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Beautiful story of artistic struggle and resounding triumph. *Very happy you gave her a second chance and breathed new life into your project. And what a gorgeous example of victory*!* An imaginative beauty that pulses with a new art beat. I like the new carved forks. Fresh. The colours and materials are so perfectly balanced. Truly immaculate craftsmanship.

Thank you for sharing this one with us. And a very happy and safe New Year to you as well, *AnTrAxX*.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes Never give up that's so import end and you show'd again you are the wizard of slingshots 
Good slip and slide 
Cheers


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!,


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

Impresionante


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Das ist der Ultrahammer!

Du hast Dich selbst übertroffen, was wirklich nicht einfach war!

Kompliment.

Und ein frohes und erfolgreiches 2016!



Rip


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome build!!!!! They just keep getting better and better!!!!!!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

The materials are incredible, the craftsmanship is exceptional. I am certainly glad that it got a second chance. The pictures are also very good, as always. Wow!


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

awesome........... :wave:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :target: :target:


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

That sir, is a very valuable shooter. you fork hit it once, how can we trust you not to do it again? You should send it to me for safe-keeping.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Dang! Where is the Hoot, Holler and Stomp the floor in approval button on this computer?






Beautiful!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

:excl:  :excl: :target: :excl: :bouncy: :excl:


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't know that I could shoot it


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Damit man.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Absolutely a piece of art. Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful! Good to see you on the forum again


----------



## McDrick (Dec 20, 2015)

WOW!!!!! Hats off. You are a true Artist....


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

What is that design called I always wanted to shoot one but never know what it's called.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mercy Mercy what a beauty you have here....You sir: Are a very talented craftsman...Love your work..

@ghost I am thinking the design style is a Howitzer....But I am making a wild guess..

OM


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Vly62 said:


> Absolutely a piece of art. Thank you for sharing!!!


 :iagree: :iagree: :iagree:

Thanks to sharing this Maostro, a lot of inspiration inside the SS and the story,,,

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you so much Guys for that overwhelming reactions :wub:

It really means a lot to me and i´m glad seeing so many of you again and also so many new people!

Greetings to all of you, you are part of a wonderful Community :wave:



honorary pie said:


> That sir, is a very valuable shooter. you fork hit it once, how can we trust you not to do it again? You should send it to me for safe-keeping.





StretchandEat said:


> Don't know that I could shoot it


Well, my attitude is always: I build it, so i can fix it.

Same goes for my classic Bikes. I could never craft/restore something to let it sit somewhere.

Just watching it, feels like cheating to me. Those were build to be driven, these are build to be shot.

It´s just wood after all, and sometimes, after some damage...a piece may even come out better then before.



Byudzai said:


> I have that on my slingshot calendar at home!!


Hey!

Can you believe an entire year already passed?

Glad you like it, i have one of them at my work 



ghost0311/8541 said:


> What is that design called I always wanted to shoot one but never know what it's called.


The Design is called the "Hammerhead".

The "Howitzer" or "Hand Howitzer" is a slightly different Design.










When i was searching for the Howitzer i found some Pics i took during the "restoration".

Maybe you want to see them too?

When i found those i also remembered i forgot to include one of the Materials in the List.

The brown part in the middle on the front of the fork is actually Desert Ironwood Burl.

First shaping after the Epoxy on the new Insert is dry:










This is how it looks after sanding:










Look from above, those lines are still not perfect, but way better then before.










Thank you once again for looking and all of your kind words, i really hope i can show you some fresh material in the near Future!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow...i mean wow this is such an awsome work. Is this for you or someone else. I mean i where so afraid to get a fork hit....
Great Work...


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Good Grief! That is amazing! Well Done Sir!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow!!!! Fantastic work!!!


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Perfect marriage of functionality and form! Great work


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good to see you again, man...you are missed 

Splendid re-entry, too...


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is splendidly wonderful! The use of materials and the finely refined shaping make her an outstanding work of functional slingshot Art!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Mind over Matter&#8230;&#8230;.very nice as always!!!!!! LBH2


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful masterpiece! :bowdown:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

ouuuuuhyeaaa ! Find more time for making these beauties!!! please!!  I love it, and I only have a slight clue which material is which


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Good to see you and your wonderful craftsmanship back here. This will certainly make me come visit more often.


----------



## seppman (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow! She IS a black beauty! And thanks for returning to the forum(s), You don't know me (yet), but let me say I have studied a lot of your fabolous work in my starting days and have to admit, that you are one out of let's say 4 guys that influenced me most, especially in terms of the used materials. Nice to actually "meet" you and some great art you share here!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Guys, you are very kind 

Getting to know that i inspired someones work is cool to hear seppman.

The Lobster you posted here looks very nice indeed.

No fear "derandy", signs of use, even forkhits are like scars, wear them with pride lol 

Sometimes they may be dealt with a few drops of water, sometimes parts might need to be replaced, no big deal.

Have a nice Weekend :wave:


----------

